# "Missing Persons: Sedins"



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's a parody clip my brother came up with regarding the Sedins not performing.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

hahaha great work by your brother! here's hoping they stay missing for on more game


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

oh yeah i'm hijacking this for my thread


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol that's what I was thinking. Good luck with the game Mike, enjoy your time there!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks buddy, i'll put up lots of pics later... hopefully we can end that 10 game fail streak


----------



## fishgal (Jul 20, 2011)

dont worry even if the sedins pull another no-show, your leafs will be no match for our superior team.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I have this feeling Cody Hodgson, if given a few more minutes, will have a big game tonight 
CoHo! CoHo! CoHo!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a feeling that Kessel and Lupul will show vancouver what top 5 scorers are supposed to look like!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Got the leagues top three most intimidated players in one game. Plus the most overrated. 

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

oh sure ming, you had to bring THAT up! lol sports illustrated just needs something to sell magazines between the swimsuit editions


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Those are some good swimsuit portfolios 

I'm hoping both Leafs and Jets make the playoffs. Leafs isn't far from catching the Bruins.

Sent from Samsung Mobile via Tapatalk


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

leafs have to win to catch the bruins, st louis will catch the city of rioters first :lol:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Amongst other things, those idiots really tarnished our city's name for sure.

Hope the Canucks can have another battle with the Bruins, and I hope the police won't use brutality but have the public on their side this time prior to a riot happening. They wouldn't have been hateful vandals, but they still would have destroyed the city all the same if we had one. I had several friends downtown well prior, and all you could hear was their prior-commitment.

Everywhere in the world you will find idiots, I just wish it didn't happen here.

Another thing is that it pisses me off when people say they were just a bunch of drunks, or pysch' saying it's a "mob mentality". I've got my own set of problems, but don't join the masses of morons to destroy things. Give me a break!

ANYWAYS... GO CANUCKS GO!!!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmmm, 8 points for the Sedins against the Leafs and they each got another goal & assist tonight against the Oilers. So that makes it 6 points each in 2 days. Not bad. And while they were "missing", other Canucks were stepping up and filling the void and we were still winning games or at least getting points. So that secondary scoring is a very positive development.

Plus they just sentenced the first of the rioters (17 months). The idjiot was on curfew when it happened for an earlier offence, so he shouldn't even have been downtown that night anyways.

No excuses. Those who rioted did so because they wanted to. 

Before the first riot all those years ago, my friend asked me if I wanted to go d/t to watch the riot. I asked her "What riot?" And she tells me that everyone knew there was going to be a riot and lots of her friends were going down to watch the "fun". I advised her against going, but told her if she went and got caught up in the rioting, don't come to me for sympathy because she PLANNED on going d/t to a riot hours before any trouble began. I'm assuming in the age of texting and the internet, those who planned on rioting were even more prepared and informed.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

After the leafs\nucks game and watching the Sedin's performance, my brother made another spoof video. Already has over 1000 hits, lol..


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I keep going to TSN hoping that somehow Mike Gillis has persuaded some GM to take Luongo off our hands. I've always wondered how you can earn $$$ to play at max 82 games and start off lousy for the first 2 months, get hot when it dosen't count too much and repeatedly choke in the playoffs

Only better job would be a weatherman in Vancouver, predict cloudy with showers everyday and no one gets mad at you if it 'accidentally' gets sunny


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Greatest game I have seen in a long time ......


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So good I watched it twice tonight when I should have been editing papers. Now I have to stay up late, but well worth it to watch the Nucks end the "streak".


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

hahaha, thats awesome. And all i can say is, thanks to the hard work of our loyal law enforcement, they found them .


----------

